# Chesapeake Hopeful



## smitty225 (May 23, 2016)

Hi Folks,

I'm your consummate newbie, looking to buy a boat and learn to sail. I've got two teens and a young adult who are gung-ho as well, and ready to put in some elbow grease time. 

The short-term goal is to get a 27 footer, soak up all that is sailing and then something bigger, in a season or two/three.

I'm looking forward to chatting with everyone.

Mike


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome!

What part of the Chesapeake are you located?


----------



## smitty225 (May 23, 2016)

I'm in Odenton. So Annapolis and Edgewater work for me.

Mike


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Good area to launch from to visit many places on the Bay.

27' boat could be good for the Bay. My boat is just a little south in Deale undergoing a lot of work before it can sail again.

Have you started looking at boats? online, craigslist, in person? Plenty of info to research.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

smitty225 said:


> I'm in Odenton. So Annapolis and Edgewater work for me.


Welcome.

There is a luncheon at Leeward Market in Eastport the second Saturday of each month at 1230. It is hosted jointly by the Seven Seas Cruising Association (SSCA), American Great Loop Cruising Association (AGLCA), and the Ocean Cruising Club (OCC). This coming meeting on 13 August has a special guest: Lee Chesneau. Lee is a very big deal regarding weather for cruisers. Come join us.

You might consider doing some dock walking to find a boat you can do some fun racing on. Racing other people's boats (OPBs) is a good way to learn to sail. I'm happy to help you find a boat.

I live in Annapolis. I have a sister-in-law in Gambrills. I'm happy to meet up for lunch or for a drink after work if you want to talk about boats. Anywhere in between is convenient for me. Namaste up by you is a favorite. Davis' Pub or the Boatyard Bar and Grill are good places to start connecting with the local boating crowd.


----------



## smitty225 (May 23, 2016)

Rhapsody-NS27 said:


> Have you started looking at boats? online, craigslist, in person? Plenty of info to research.


Yep. Been looking for about a month. Done a bit of research. Seen a few boats. Nothing good enough for an offer.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

If you want to learn to sail, I can use crew for casual racing in Annapolis, and can teach you what you need to know. If interested, email me. (I believe you'll need to make 10 posts on sailnet to be able to send an email via sailnet.)


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Below are links to all of the best used sailboat reviews I have found.
One of the most prolific boat reviewers was Jack Hornor. He is now, sadly, deceased but he was a certified boat surveyor and helped develop ABYC standards for boat safety and quality. 
He was also an avid sailor and sailed extensively on the Chesapeake. You will find more of his reviews than anybody else's.

His reviews for Spinsheet, a Chesapeake bay sailing association (first link below), all mention whether or not he would recommend the particular boat for sailing in and around the Chesapeake Bay.

Used Boat Reviews - SpinSheet

Sailboats - Boat Reviews - BoatUS

Cruising World Boat Review Index | Cruising World

Sailboat Reviews - I - Practical Sailor

Boats for Sale - Buy Boats, Sell Boats, Boating Resources, Boat Dealers, Parts and Accessories - BoatTrader.com

Full List of Sailboats

Reviews - boats.com

Mostly larger boats but good review of Morris 32

Used Boat Notebook


----------



## smitty225 (May 23, 2016)

SVAuspicious said:


> There is a luncheon at Leeward Market in Eastport the second Saturday of each month at 1230. It is hosted jointly by the Seven Seas Cruising Association (SSCA), American Great Loop Cruising Association (AGLCA), and the Ocean Cruising Club (OCC). This coming meeting on 13 August has a special guest: Lee Chesneau. Lee is a very big deal regarding weather for cruisers. Come join us.


This sounds like a winner. I'll be at this meeting.



SVAuspicious said:


> You might consider doing some dock walking to find a boat you can do some fun racing on. Racing other people's boats (OPBs) is a good way to learn to sail. I'm happy to help you find a boat.


That's an awesome idea. I've got a crew that's ready to go!



SVAuspicious said:


> I live in Annapolis. I have a sister-in-law in Gambrills. I'm happy to meet up for lunch or for a drink after work if you want to talk about boats. Anywhere in between is convenient for me. Namaste up by you is a favorite. Davis' Pub or the Boatyard Bar and Grill are good places to start connecting with the local boating crowd


Great idea. PM me and we'll exchange contact info.


----------



## smitty225 (May 23, 2016)

You guys rock.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

smitty225 said:


> You guys rock.


It's how it works around here. I'm also on the Chesapeake and when I first joined SN someone in Annapolis offered to loan me his CAR when I sailed down if I needed to get supplies. Amazing.

I second the lunch at Leeward. I'm an SSCA member and that's another group of very generous folks. I've taken every SSCA webinar that Lee Chesneau has done and he's one to listen to. He's also a sailor.

Unfortunately I'll miss this next lunch but it's definitely one to put on your calendar if you can make it.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

You say you haven't seen anything worth making an offer on. What have you looked at that maybe caught your eye? Is there any particular brand/model/style that you are leaning towards? I ask, because if we had some idea of what you are looking for, maybe someone here will know of a particular boat that could fit the bill that maybe isn't being advertised.

When my wife and I were looking for our first boat, after looking at many, we decided a Catalina 27 best suited our needs. Then one day after looking at another so-so C-27 that wasn't worthy of an offer, the marina owner just happened to mention that he also had a Catalina 30 for sale as well. The moment we saw it, we knew it was the boat we wanted. Bought it the next day.


----------



## smitty225 (May 23, 2016)

chuck53 said:


> We decided a Catalina 27 best suited our needs. Then one day after looking at another so-so C-27 that wasn't worthy of an offer, the marina owner just happened to mention that he also had a Catalina 30 for sale as well.


Sound exactly right. I've looked at two or three Cat 27's. Still waiting for the right one. I'm confident the right one will show up shortly.

Mike


----------



## johnny buddha (Jan 12, 2016)

Welcome!

Another avenue for learning to sail is a Community Sailing Center, such as Downtown Sailing in Baltimore. They've got small keelboats (J/22 and Sonar, 22' and 23' respectively), as well as (max of 2-person) Access Dinghies.

Good folks, lessons are cheaper than in Annapolis, easy to get to - located in Baltimore next to Domino Sugar.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

smitty225 said:


> Sound exactly right. I've looked at two or three Cat 27's. Still waiting for the right one. I'm confident the right one will show up shortly.
> 
> Mike


If you like the C-27, you definitely need to add the C-30 to the list to look at. You will be amazed as to how much more interior room that extra 3' will give you. When we were looking at 27's, we didn't even know that 30's existed until we saw the one we bought.
It was our first boat, back in '94. Wife and I and our 2 sons who were 12 & 14 at the time. As far as handling goes. the 30 won't be anymore difficult than the 27 and you talked about moving up in size after a year or 2. Go for the 30 now....why wait.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

+1 on the Catalina 30.

If you and the crew are interested in the C30 and want to hoof it over to Rock Hall, we'd be happy to take you out for a few hours on a weekend (we work during the week).


----------



## smitty225 (May 23, 2016)

I see you moved up to the Cat 34!


----------



## smitty225 (May 23, 2016)

I went to their website. Very cool group.


----------



## smitty225 (May 23, 2016)

Donna_F said:


> We'd be happy to take you out for a few hours on a weekend


Rock Hall's not that far. We'll bring the beer!


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

smitty225 said:


> I see you moved up to the Cat 24!


You mean the C-34.
THe C34 owners website is fantastic. If you can't find answers there regarding 34's, you don't need to know. They were incredibly helpful both while searching for a 34 and helping me out after I found and bought one.


----------



## smitty225 (May 23, 2016)

chuck53 said:


> You mean the C-34.


AACK!! Got me. Yes. the C-34!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Catalina 30s aren't the fastest boats (she has some hips on her), but they are comfortable. 

One thing we look at in boats is system accessibility. How easy is it to access the systems we use the most, e.g., engine, plumbing, electric wiring. The one thing John was extremely disappointed in was the wiring. Wires to the mast were inaccessible for the most part as they seemed to be laid between the fg layers. When we recently re-wired (I say "we" loosely as he's the electrician, but I can hand him the right tool like a champ), he ran the wires in a way that made sense and the next owner (potentially one of our nephews or niece) won't grind their teeth down trying to figure it out. Our next boat has the same ease of accessibility and...wires in conduits. That was the final selling point for him.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Donna_F said:


> Catalina 30s aren't the fastest boats (she has some hips on her), but they are comfortable.


We actually slept 8 on ours one weekend
2 - V-berth
2 - quarter berth
2 - dinette berth
1 - settee
1 - on floor between dinette and settee.

Tight but we managed just fine.


----------



## smitty225 (May 23, 2016)

chuck53 said:


> We actually slept 8 on ours one weekend
> 2 - V-berth
> 2 - quarter berth
> 2 - dinette berth
> ...


Wow! I hope it was all close family! That's tight!

Mike


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

smitty225 said:


> Wow! I hope it was all close family! That's tight!
> 
> Mike


The important word was "one" weekend.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

smitty225 said:


> Rock Hall's not that far. We'll bring the beer!


While that would be a good idea.... you might get some bonus points with Donna with a nice wine as well. :devil


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

smitty225 said:


> Wow! I hope it was all close family! That's tight!
> 
> Mike


Heck, in college we often had twice that many people sleeping in apartments barely bigger than a boat.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

midwesterner said:


> Heck, in college we often had twice that many people sleeping in apartments barely bigger than a boat.


Heck, college kids will do darn near anything! One year, I saw several college kids sleeping in sleeping bags on the docks at Put-In-Bay on Memorial Day weekend, in the rain. They didn't want to miss the party.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Over the years, the Catalina 30 has had a lot of modifications. If I were getting one for the Chesapeake, I'd look for the tall rig, fin keel model.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Ajax_MD said:


> Over the years, the Catalina 30 has had a lot of modifications. If I were getting one for the Chesapeake, I'd look for the tall rig, fin keel model.


Exactly what we have and we don't regret the added draft. As SVA said here years ago: With a dinghy you can go anywhere.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Rhapsody-NS27 said:


> While that would be a good idea.... you might get some bonus points with Donna with a nice wine as well. :devil


Thank you Daniel but it's only a three hour sail...

Huh.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Ajax_MD said:


> Over the years, the Catalina 30 has had a lot of modifications. If I were getting one for the Chesapeake, I'd look for the tall rig, fin keel model.


I agree. Everyone's risk acceptance is their own - I'd much rather have a slightly deeper fin keel than a wing (aka anchor). YMMV.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

The Catalina 30 is so roomy for its length that my nickname for it is "The Porn Palace."
My Pearson 30 was skinny by comparison, but I felt it had better performance than the standard rig, standard keel C-30 and maybe even a wee bit better than the tall rig.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Ajax_MD said:


> The Catalina 30 is so roomy for its length that my nickname for it is "The Porn Palace."
> My Pearson 30 was skinny by comparison, but I felt it had better performance than the standard rig, standard keel C-30 and maybe even a wee bit better than the tall rig.


No disagreement that the Catalina isn't a performance boat.

I can say with assurance, however, that I've never worn a bunny costume on board.


----------



## smitty225 (May 23, 2016)

Rhapsody-NS27 said:


> While that would be a good idea.... you might get some bonus points with Donna with a nice wine as well. :devil


Noted. Red or white? Sweet or dry?


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

She likes the kind in a box.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I keep a couple bottles of wine on the boat, just in case I happen to meet up with John and Donna at an anchorage. I also keep a case of Coors Light, a bottle of Barcardi Oakhart, a bottle of Jim Beam Honey, and all the fixings for Green Coconut Margarettas. 

All the best,

Gary


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Oh my.

I'm sounding like quite the lush.

While I have embraced better wines using screw caps in order to give the impression of being environmentally friendly, I have not had good luck with box wines.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Donna, I sailed to Annapolis last week, met up with Mario and gave him one of your bottles, a bottle of Yellow Tail Merlot. I'll buy you a new one - I promise! 

Gary


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

travlin-easy said:


> I keep a couple bottles of wine on the boat, just in case I happen to meet up with John and Donna at an anchorage. I also keep a case of Coors Light, a bottle of Barcardi Oakhart, a bottle of Jim Beam Honey, and all the fixings for Green Coconut Margarettas.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Gary


Hmmmm, and what are your current GPS coordinates?


----------



## smitty225 (May 23, 2016)

<--------------------GUESS WHO BOUGHT A BOAT!!!

Yep. I'm the super noobie owner of a 1978 Cat 27 (w/the outboard option)! Now, if it just survives the oncoming hurricane this weekend.

Mike


----------



## Jim_W (Jul 27, 2014)

smitty225 said:


> <--------------------GUESS WHO BOUGHT A BOAT!!!
> 
> Yep. I'm the super noobie owner of a 1978 Cat 27 (w/the outboard option)! Now, if it just survives the oncoming hurricane this weekend.
> 
> Mike


See ya on the bay good luck with the boat


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

VERY cool! Congratulations and welcome to the world of, well, sailing and fixing stuff and spending money.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Good for you Smitty! If you need help figuring out the rigging or learning to sail it, let me know.


----------



## smitty225 (May 23, 2016)

Sailormon6 said:


> Good for you Smitty! If you need help figuring out the rigging or learning to sail it, let me know.


Absolutely!!! I'm still wrapping things up for the boat purchase (registration/insurance, etc). I'll be looking to move it to its new home/marina and put it up on the hard in the next two weeks, and both of us are scared to death to try and sail it by ourselves. So, yep! if you are willing to help us sail it from where it is to where it has to go (not very far btw) we would be eternally grateful (and willing to supply lunch and a beverage!

:grin


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Smitty, where is the boat now? And where is the marina where you wish to sail to? I would be glad to assist you in getting the boat to it's new home in any way I can.

Good Luck,

Gary


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

midwesterner said:


> Hmmmm, and what are your current GPS coordinates?


I'm leaving Perryville tomorrow morning and headed south for a couple days. Probably end up somewhere near the Chester River or maybe the Magothy River.

Gary :Luxury:


----------



## smitty225 (May 23, 2016)

travlin-easy said:


> Smitty, where is the boat now? And where is the marina where you wish to sail to?


The boat is currently at a private slip off the Severn River in Luce Creek. We'd be moving it to the Carrs Creek Marina. At least, that's the current plan.

Three mile drive by car. Looking at the map, it appears to be about the same on water.


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

smitty225 said:


> The boat is currently at a private slip off the Severn River in Luce Creek. We'd be moving it to the Mill Creek Pier, Naval Station Annapolis. At least, thats the current plan.
> 
> Three mile drive by car. Looking at the map, it appears to be about the same on water.


Naval Support Activity Annapolis is a nice place. Be aware that many service people haven't and won't jump through the hoops for access so if you need engine or electronics work your options will be more limited.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

SVAuspicious said:


> ...many service people haven't and won't jump through the hoops for access ...


Just curious. What does this mean?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Smitty, you can do that trip in your sleep - piece of cake!

Gary


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Donna_F said:


> Just curious. What does this mean?


Naval Support Activity Annapolis is a military base. Getting on the base requires some hoops.


----------



## smitty225 (May 23, 2016)

Great news! s/v One Love is up on the hard! Big Thanks goes to to Sailormon6 who was on hand for anything crazy that could have occurred in the transport. Despite not being sailed for the last two seasons, the bottom looked pretty good. A few barnacles here and there, but looks like an easy fix.


----------

